# Boris's Bike Watch...



## nasserblue (30 Jul 2010)

So this morning did anyone see a Boris Bike being used?

I saw the grand total of NONE, load in the racks though.

Although it was reported in the changing room that somebody had seen one being used near Marylebone.


----------



## BentMikey (30 Jul 2010)

I saw two tester people using them last night, they rode past the Albert Memorial.


----------



## John Ponting (30 Jul 2010)

Why would anybody want to 'short term' rent a bike before 9 in the morning? That time of day is only for commuters.

Sorry guys  - I don't live in London and am just a month today from retirement. I'm thinking of getting a senior rail card so I can get to London more often and a hire bike might appeal to me then.


----------



## nasserblue (30 Jul 2010)

I presumed it was commuters he was after. So someone arrives at Waterloo, and instead of a bus, a taxi, or the drain they cycle to their office.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2010)

Bloody Hell, give the scheme a chance why don't you?
I think that the scheme is going to be very popular.
You call it the Boris Bike but wasn't it Livingstone who originally set the scheme up?


nasserblue said:


> So this morning did anyone see a Boris Bike being used?
> 
> I saw the grand total of NONE, load in the racks though.
> 
> Although it was reported in the changing room that somebody had seen one being used near Marylebone.


----------



## martint235 (30 Jul 2010)

I think the scheme is a great idea (I like the Paris one too) however given the temperament of the average London hoodie, they will just have the sh*t kicked out of them whilst still on the stands. It'll be a great shame if this happens and I really hope it doesn't but I can't see our thugs acting out of character.


----------



## shippers (30 Jul 2010)

I'd use them if I could get off the train and cycle a couple of miles to the office. Not sure how well it will work, but I think generally optomistic. 
Would be concerned about the Yoof of London trashing them though. 

Innit.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2010)

Saw a news report on the BBC this morning. 42,000 people have registered for the scheme. 
I will definitely use them when in town for one reason or another.

Also Martin, I think Paris suffered from the same problem you are suggesting. With many of the bikes vandalised and/or stolen.


----------



## manalog (30 Jul 2010)

I saw a group of 6 people using them last Wed. This morning I went pass the Docking Stations in Tooley st and they were more than half empty, so people are using them. 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxyVcIhVGGI


----------



## nasserblue (30 Jul 2010)

There are more docking stations than bikes. So you are bound to see empty ones. The scheme didn't start until to day so anyone you saw last week was testing the system.

I didn't mean to be negative about the scheme. I just wondered if anyone had seen them used and if so where.


----------



## martint235 (30 Jul 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Saw a news report on the BBC this morning. 42,000 people have registered for the scheme.
> I will definitely use them when in town for one reason or another.
> 
> Also Martin, I think Paris suffered from the same problem you are suggesting. With many of the bikes vandalised and/or stolen.




Yeah I think Paris' problem was mainly stolen bikes but the report this morning said that London had learnt from Paris' mistake so we'll see with that one.

I think the London hooligan is unfortunately several steps up from the Paris one (except in the banlieues and I don't think they put racks there!!)


----------



## manalog (30 Jul 2010)

nasserblue said:


> There are more docking stations than bikes. So you are bound to see empty ones. The scheme didn't start until to day so anyone you saw last week was testing the system.
> 
> I didn't mean to be negative about the scheme. I just wondered if anyone had seen them used and if so where.



I didn't know, I thought the docking stations would be fully populated, I suppose it makes sense to have spare stations. I saw 6 people riding them in Tooley St. last Wednesday evening


----------



## gaz (30 Jul 2010)

I saw about 4 in Hyde park today.

The station on baker street has 25 stations. 6 working with a bike in each. 19 out of order. Fantastic.


----------



## BigSteev (30 Jul 2010)

I'm going to take one for a spin lunchtime.


----------



## melliff (30 Jul 2010)

Almost the first thing I saw as I cycled out of Waterloo on my Brommie this morning (8:20am) was a guy in a suit riding one. And I saw two more in use on the way to work.

Can't wait to try one myself.


----------



## Tynan (30 Jul 2010)

ES/Boris said yesterday that some stations and quite a lot of the bikes aren;t ready yet, quite understandable


----------



## brokenbetty (30 Jul 2010)

I saw 2 in motion between Liverpool St and Cannon St this morning

I'm planning on joining up as a quick way to bounce around Central London. I don't necessarily want a 12 mile round trip to run a few errands, but getting the tube in then having a fast way to zip around a few shops would be very handy.

The problem with getting used to cycling is that walking seems to take forever these days


----------



## Tynan (30 Jul 2010)

'quick' will depend on there eing a handy station to drop them off at the end


----------



## gaz (30 Jul 2010)

Over 1,000 trips all ready made in the first 3 hours of launch.


----------



## Davidc (30 Jul 2010)

martint235 said:


> Yeah I think Paris' problem was mainly stolen bikes but the report this morning said that London had learnt from Paris' mistake so we'll see with that one.
> 
> I think the London hooligan is unfortunately several steps up from the Paris one (except in the banlieues and I don't think they put racks there!!)



Banlieu simply means suburb. They vary enormously and it's certainly the case that some don't have velibs. Most do.

My observation is that London hooligans are much the same as their continental counterparts (not just the Paris ones) so I'd expect London to need similar measures. There must be a support scheme in place in London, and I'd expect to see them use some of the measures I've seen in Brussels. That includes reducing the number of bikes idle but available overnight.




manalog said:


> I didn't know, I thought the docking stations would be fully populated, I suppose it makes sense to have spare stations. I saw 6 people riding them in Tooley St. last Wednesday evening



One of the mistakes Paris made was to fully populate the stations. Some spare capacity is needed for people arriving with a bike from elsewhere. In Brussels (guess which scheme I've seen most of) the extra capacity in the morning in the shopping district looks to be about 1/3.


The Brussels velibs work well, but you need to make certain that the bike is in good order before you use it. I suspect London will be the same. I'll find out in 3 weeks when I'm there, as I intend using one instead of the bus or tube.


----------



## taxing (30 Jul 2010)

I'd love to give them a go, but I don't go to London very often. And when I do I don't know where I'm going.


----------



## BigSteev (30 Jul 2010)

taxing said:


> And when I do I don't know where I'm going.



That's actually a very valid point. I was discussing it with a colleague and while it'd be easy for me to go from say Liverpool St to Hyde Park in under 30 minutes, he would struggle not just from being a slower rider, but from not knowing his way around London. I guess that only comes with practice.


----------



## Davidc (30 Jul 2010)

taxing said:


> I'd love to give them a go, but I don't go to London very often. And when I do I don't know where I'm going.



Buy a central London A to Z at the station when you get there!


----------



## nasserblue (30 Jul 2010)

Navigation in central London can be bit of a nightmare, with one way systems and no entries, and the direction of traffic forced in a certain circulation route.
Those of us that are familiar with walking might find it a bit challenging.

For me there is also the safety issue, if you are an infrequent rider, traveling an unfamiliar route, with a lot of traffic, it could be a bit off-putting.

I suppose in a city of 10M, with around 2M traveling into the centre, even if it's only appropriate for less than 1%, it's still a lot of individual journeys.


----------



## brokenbetty (30 Jul 2010)

Tynan said:


> 'quick' will depend on there eing a handy station to drop them off at the end



I'm thinking more of round trips - get the tube in, pick a bike up from the nearest location to ride around between the shops, drop it back to the same place and get the tube home.


----------



## Alan Whicker (30 Jul 2010)

Just seen a bloke in flip-flops tootling down Bishopsgate. I'm going to ride one over to Borough Market later.


----------



## brokenbetty (30 Jul 2010)

Oooo, another thing I will use them for is lunchtime errands at work. I can't ride my commuting bike in my work clothes (horizontal crossbar + pencil skirt =  ) but I'd often like to. I've even been wondering about swapping it for a Dutch style bike but riding in on the tourer then grabbing a borisbike if I need one might be the best of both worlds.


----------



## taxing (30 Jul 2010)

brokenbetty said:


> Oooo, another thing I will use them for is lunchtime errands at work. I can't ride my commuting bike in my work clothes (horizontal crossbar + pencil skirt =  ) but I'd often like to. I've even been wondering about swapping it for a Dutch style bike but riding in on the tourer then grabbing a borisbike if I need one might be the best of both worlds.



I've got a step through and I can ride it easily in some of my pencil skirts but some of the tighter ones make balancing a bit harder, so that's something to think about when you're getting dressed in the morning.


----------



## Stephenite (30 Jul 2010)

I think its quite exciting, this bicycle hire scheme, but i wont be participating as i don't live in London (or the UK for that matter). Somehow reminiscent of cricket


----------



## upsidedown (30 Jul 2010)

It's not just the hooligans that don't like them, the Wail messageboards are catching wind:

"So does membership include any form of driving lessons or do we have to put with even more idiots that pay no road tax, have no road sense yet still believe they have more rights to be on the road than the rest of us?

- Kahonen, Andover, UK, 30/7/2010 11:24


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Barclays-cycle-hire-scheme.html#ixzz0vAAeNEVh "



I think it's a brilliant idea.


----------



## Stephenite (30 Jul 2010)

There have been a lot of rental bikes stolen here in Oslo this year. Around 300. Equalling the total for the previous 3 years.

I've seen rental bikes, possibly stolen, going past with the mudguards removed and sporting a new paint job!

What happens in the London scheme if you lose a bike (stolen from outside a shop for example) when its out registered in your name?


----------



## jujubi (30 Jul 2010)

The way I understand it you're not supposed to ever leave the bike outside a shop etc., only at docking stations. Which means that you might have to walk a certain distance between the station and the place you want to go. So the scheme wouldn't be all that useful for shopping roundtrips during which you might want to visit a large number of different shops scattered around central London. 
If you do leave your bike elsewhere and it is stolen, you apparently have to pay several hundred pounds to replace it.  

That said, I'm still excited about it.

"(horizontal crossbar + pencil skirt =  )"
I've done it. It wasn't pretty, but I've done it.


----------



## brokenbetty (30 Jul 2010)

That's odd, the map on the TFL website doesn't show any docking stations in the City. Does the scheme not cover this area? I know there's a different mayor here...


----------



## brokenbetty (30 Jul 2010)

jujubi said:


> The way I understand it you're not supposed to ever leave the bike outside a shop etc., only at docking stations. Which means that you might have to walk a certain distance between the station and the place you want to go.



Goodness, you are right. That's a bit cr*p.


----------



## Pottsy (30 Jul 2010)

It did when I looked this morning. One near The Bank of England, maybe Lothbury. Also saw one on Cheapside and one on East Cheap if I recall correctly.


----------



## BigSteev (30 Jul 2010)

brokenbetty said:


> That's odd, the map on the TFL website doesn't show any docking stations in the City. Does the scheme not cover this area? I know there's a different mayor here...



There are definitely some missing off of the map. Junction of Brushfield St and Bishopsgate for starters.


----------



## Stephenite (30 Jul 2010)

Similar to Oslo then - in that if you lose a bike you pay a replacement fee (Oslo its £300).

I occasionally use a cheap combination lock when out n about shopping. But, obviously, not thief proof more of a deterrent.


----------



## perplexed (30 Jul 2010)

As others have pointed out, the scheme has flaws, but I hope it does really well. Maybe it would then tempt Sheffield, Birmingham, Liverpool, Glasgow etc etc to follow suit.

I am reasonably familiar with some bits of London, but 30 minutes "per go" is really not sufficient, and would end up being a faff if the place you want to get to is 35 minutes away, and thats with you knowing where you're going.

I realize that some spare capacity in racks is left, but it's still going to cause problems at popular destinations, I would have thought...

Still, good luck to it and lets see what happens!


----------



## jollyrog (30 Jul 2010)

These bikes have registration numbers painted on the side and the system knows who has hired which.

I wonder how long it will be before users start receiving penalty notices for RLJing and the like.

Excellent.


----------



## BigSteev (30 Jul 2010)

Right then, first ride report.

Seemed (unsurprisingly) heavy to push but once on and riding it was fine. Gearing - for me 1 was too low, very spiny, 2 and 3 were fine. Saddle was very padded which is fine for pottering around, height was easily adjustable and the seatpost is marked with heights so you can remember your setting. Brakes didn't have much 'feel' to them but worked adequately. Pedals were grippy enough - not sure about in the wet though. The rack on the front comes with a couple of elasticated straps to hold a bag securely which is nice. 
Overall impression was that they're pretty good and suitable for the short hops they were intended for.

However, they appear to be experiencing some teething issues. Having moored up my original bike and bought my lunch, I went to get a second one for the return journey (yes, it was over a 5 minute gap). However, inserting my key failed to light the magic green light and instead I just got a red, so I had to walk back. 

Hopefully this should be rectified shortly.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2010)

Won't happen


jollyrog said:


> These bikes have registration numbers painted on the side and the system knows who has hired which.
> 
> *I wonder how long it will be before users start receiving penalty notices for RLJing and the like.*
> 
> Excellent.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (30 Jul 2010)

BigSteev said:


> Pedals were grippy enough - not sure about in the wet though.



Trick I've seen somewhere - probably copenhagenize or copenhagen cycle chic - tie an elastic around the pedal for wet weather...


----------



## Alan Whicker (30 Jul 2010)

OK. Just back from Borough Market with a huntsman pie from Silfield Farm  

Took more effort than I thought to get it out of the dock - needs a good old tug. As everyone says, the bike is heavy but comfy. A big friendly dog of a bicycle. No effort on the gentle hill over Southwark Bridge. Docked with no problems on Southwark Street in front of an audience which included Boris Johnson, who was cycling past. Bought pie, zipped back over the river - and tried to dock on Great Tower Street. The dock made a grinding noise, and locked in the bike. But the red light stayed on. Hmmm. Rang the call centre, not wanting a computer somewhere thinking i've nicked the bike. Call centre person told me not to worry, it's fine. I'm going to keep an eye on my account though...


----------



## gaz (30 Jul 2010)

http://www.borisbikes.co.uk/ interesting site


----------



## Jezston (30 Jul 2010)

Ha! I like the receipt it prints out saying your to and from and journey time - the Paris Velib doesn't do that.

They should attach GPS to them and tell you your distance rode and average speed, cadence, height etc


----------



## brokenbetty (30 Jul 2010)

Alan Whicker said:


> OK. Just back from Borough Market with a huntsman pie from Silfield Farm
> 
> Took more effort than I thought to get it out of the dock - needs a good old tug. As everyone says, the bike is heavy but comfy. A big friendly dog of a bicycle. No effort on the gentle hill over Southwark Bridge. Docked with no problems on Southwark Street in front of an audience which included Boris Johnson, who was cycling past. Bought pie, zipped back over the river - and tried to dock on Great Tower Street. The dock made a grinding noise, and locked in the bike. But the red light stayed on. Hmmm. Rang the call centre, not wanting a computer somewhere thinking i've nicked the bike. Call centre person told me not to worry, it's fine. I'm going to keep an eye on my account though...



I think I saw you! I was walking over the bridge to Borough Market about 12.50 and saw a BozzaBike coming back the other way...


----------



## Origamist (30 Jul 2010)

Ha Ha, how embarrassing - I went to a docking station at lunch-time but had forgotten to activate my fob!


----------



## Alan Whicker (30 Jul 2010)

> I think I saw you! I was walking over the bridge to Borough Market about 12.50 and saw a BozzaBike coming back the other way...



haha - if it was a fat bloke in a green shirt shoving pie into his mouth, yes that was me!


----------



## gaz (30 Jul 2010)

I tried to trackstand on one. Possible but hard. And it doesn't want to roll back easily


----------



## Alan Whicker (30 Jul 2010)

Update: Just got a printout from the dock nearest here. Only shows my 'outward' journey, so somehow the other one never registered. Potentially thief-friendly loophole there ...


----------



## jujubi (30 Jul 2010)

Jezston said:


> They should attach GPS to them and tell you your distance rode and average speed, cadence, height etc



, calories burnt...  


Does anybody else have trouble seeing the map of docking stations on the TFL site or is it just me? 
Any idea what settings I need to change or what stuff I need to download?

https://web.barclayscyclehire.tfl.gov.uk/maps


----------



## martint235 (30 Jul 2010)

According to BBC London, someone in Shoreditch was arrested in the early hours for kicking one of these bikes. Let's hope this kind of protection continues.


----------



## chap (31 Jul 2010)

martint235 said:


> According to BBC London, someone in Shoreditch was arrested in the early hours for kicking one of these bikes. Let's hope this kind of protection continues.



Encouraging sign (action being taken to protect these assets from idiots.) Although I am sure the BBC were more interested in the more negative aspect of vandalism, for the sake of exposing a weakness. Of course, that is mere speculation, however I have noticed a disturbing trend where many appear to wish it to fail through money, vandalism, or whatever scandal, just to confirm their bleak view of the country and its people or for the sake of a good whinge.

I am excited about this scheme, have been for a long time, and am very eager for it to succeed. If the French can do it...


----------



## zimzum42 (31 Jul 2010)

Had a look at some of these on my walk home tonight - look pretty decent, reckon I'll sign up to at least have a go. Hope it goes well!


----------



## style over speed (31 Jul 2010)

jujubi said:


> , calories burnt...
> 
> 
> Does anybody else have trouble seeing the map of docking stations on the TFL site or is it just me?
> ...



it hasn't worked for me either this evening... still not working.

just got an email from TFL asking for feedback on the scheme and saying they're waiving all "usage charges" from today (yesterday)


----------



## jujubi (31 Jul 2010)

Here's Time Out's Google Map of Docking Stations (not printable though):

*http://tinyurl.com/38rx9qy*


----------



## BentMikey (31 Jul 2010)

Many many people riding these bikes through Hyde Park and Kensington Gardens today. It was a joy to see!!


----------



## luther (31 Jul 2010)

Just tried registering..... website seems to be down


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2010)

Excellent news


BentMikey said:


> Many many people riding these bikes through Hyde Park and Kensington Gardens today. It was a joy to see!!


----------



## jonesy (31 Jul 2010)

chap said:


> Encouraging sign (action being taken to protect these assets from idiots.) Although I am sure the BBC were more interested in the more negative aspect of vandalism, for the sake of exposing a weakness. Of course, that is mere speculation, however I have noticed a disturbing trend where *many appear to wish it to fail *through money, vandalism, or whatever scandal, just to confirm their bleak view of the country and its people or for the sake of a good whinge.
> 
> I am excited about this scheme, have been for a long time, and am very eager for it to succeed. If the French can do it...



I agree- take a look at some of the idiotic posts here:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/first-london-now-the-rest-of-britain-2040028.html


----------



## thomas (31 Jul 2010)

jonesy said:


> I agree- take a look at some of the idiotic posts here:
> 
> http://www.independe...in-2040028.html



Was in London on Friday and saw a few in use. Lots of bikes left at the docking stations...which is both good and bad. Would be great to see loads more in use, but be bad if you couldn't get access to one.

Only just seen, you automatically have third party insurance when using them. That's pretty neat, but I wonder if most people would realise they do if they have an accident.

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/cycling/15026.aspx

Tempted to buy one of those keys. I'd only use it occasionally, but for £3 it would save having to faff around at the machine every time.

Does anyone know if there are any near free parking (or motorbike parking)?


----------



## Trumpettom001 (31 Jul 2010)

I find it odd that "Tom in London" claims to be a cyclist, but finds "rows of bikes an eyesore".....


----------



## Jezston (1 Aug 2010)

Trumpettom001 said:


> I find it odd that "Tom in London" claims to be a cyclist, but finds "rows of bikes an eyesore".....



Perhaps the only cycle rack he likes the look of is the one on the roof of his Explorer.


----------



## mcshroom (1 Aug 2010)

I think "Tom in London" may have just had a hire stand put in front of his house, the main comment seemed to be moaning about putting them in front of residential properties (which if it was my house would make me happy - no walk to the bike )


I'm watching this scheme with interest as, although Whitehaven is unlikely to implement a scheme like this, the overall change in culture with more bikes on roads for short journeys might just let the planners twig that people cycle for other reasons than just to do C2C.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Aug 2010)

I've seen a couple on the road, and they look pretty ponderous, but, then again, they look pretty easy to get on and off, which is every bit as important.


----------



## Alan Whicker (1 Aug 2010)

Mrs Whicker and me took a couple from Finsbury Circus (Moorgate) to Soho Square yesterday. Mrs W had no trouble releasing hers from the dock, but mine wouldn't budge. A quick chat with the call centre ("We're having teething problems - have another go in a couple of minutes") sorted that, and we were off. Encountered the same 'red light' problem as yesterday when I tried to leave my bike in Soho, but as the bike was locked in, didn't worry. About an hour later, somebody from the call centre _rang me_ to see if all was well! Very impressed.

I noticed that the rear reflectors a couple of bikes in Soho Square had been knocked off, too.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Aug 2010)

Are helmets required when using these hire bikes? Melbourne has just started its own hire bike scheme, and it's suffering from significant under-use, because the majority of people who _might _use them decide not to because they didn't bring their own helmet and the bike hire company doesn't provide them.


----------



## Evilcat (2 Aug 2010)

victor said:


> Are helmets required when using these hire bikes? Melbourne has just started its own hire bike scheme, and it's suffering from significant under-use, because the majority of people who _might _use them decide not to because they didn't bring their own helmet and the bike hire company doesn't provide them.



Unlike in Australia and New Zealand helmets are not mandatory in the UK.

EC


----------



## LOGAN 5 (2 Aug 2010)

Trumpettom001 said:


> I find it odd that "Tom in London" claims to be a cyclist, but finds "rows of bikes an eyesore".....



He also wants to see cyclists killed and finds London taxi drivers civil!


----------



## scouserinlondon (2 Aug 2010)

i rode one on Lower Marsh on Friday, it was very similar to the system in Lyon. It was bloody slow and lumbering, so my cheeky pull out which would have been simple on my normal bike was a bit harrowing. Once I'd got over that, it was fine. I'd deffo use one regularly to commute between meetings. They're sedate but you feel well planted and they won't do anything un-predictable. In winter I'd probably attach the hope to the front, but other than that all okay.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Aug 2010)

I'm planning to take a day off this week to go and play on the Boris Bikes


----------



## CopperBrompton (2 Aug 2010)

Stephenite said:


> What happens in the London scheme if you lose a bike (stolen from outside a shop for example) when its out registered in your name?


A deliberate feature of the scheme is no locks. You don't want bikes sitting idle and unavailable to other people, so the idea is that you dock it close to your destination then undock it (or another bike) when you're ready to cycle again.


----------



## gaz (2 Aug 2010)

aaaaaaaargh i hate these bikes. The nearest bike shop is a 25min walk / public transport travel, or 10 mins by bike, i can now comofortably get to the bike shop, browse and get back to work in under 40mins.

Ok thats not the best thing to say, i do like them and will use them frequently.


----------



## sheddy (2 Aug 2010)

This made me chuckle - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10602313
'Mr Carroll, 63, and other Mayfair residents accused Westminster City Council of unlawfully failing to take into account the environmental damage the [bike hire] scheme would cause through increased noise, disturbance and traffic congestion'


----------



## BentMikey (2 Aug 2010)

Nice one Sheddy, what a prize muppet Mr Carroll is.


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Aug 2010)

upsidedown said:


> It's not just the hooligans that don't like them, the Wail messageboards are catching wind:
> 
> "So does membership include any form of driving lessons or do we have to put with even more idiots that pay no road tax, have no road sense yet still believe they have more rights to be on the road than the rest of us?
> 
> ...





I've just replied to:

"So please tell me then why do we pay a congestion charge?, ,,so yes motorists do pay a tax to use the roads when you look at it correctly dont they!."




with:

You pay a surcharge to bring a car into a congested city

a bit like hold luggage on ryanair

which is why motorbikes and cycles don't have to pay


----------



## Bromptonaut (11 Aug 2010)

Emerging problem seems to be bikes collecting around commuter's offices. 

Used one for first time today. Euston to Bream's Buildings at around 13:00. Seems No bikes available on the west side stands and only a couple on the Eversholt Street side. Picked up after s short wait for TfL techies to update the terminal. Another waiting user suggested that dropping off was a problem and that at one time this morning terminals were showing no drop of places available within three miles of Moorgate!! 

I was able to drop mine inot one of only three available spaces in the Breams Building racks. Boss had had to return his to Charing Cross having found nothing in any local rack he was aware of.


----------



## tmcd35 (11 Aug 2010)

I spent the day in the City on Sunday while waiting for a concert to start. Visited the Science Museum, walked through Hyde Park, etc. I passed a number of cycle stations and a fair few people out on the Boris Bikes - especially in Hyde Park. I thought of hiring one myself. Checked the website on me mobile and apparently the 'Casual use' is 'coming soon'. Fat lot of good that is! I was only in the City for the day. 

Not as if I was doing any forward planing and could have got a key ahead of time. And I've no idea when I'm in town next so getting an annual pass isn't going to work either.

If you ask me they've got this backwards. They should've got the casual use scheme up and running first and then arranged monthly/annual passes with discounts for regular commuters. Instead I spent the day walking and think I've pulled a muscle in my left calf has I tend not to walk so many miles in one day - oh hum!


----------



## gaz (11 Aug 2010)

http://cyclehire.tomtaylor.co.uk/ this is a very interesting website with lots of data on it.


----------



## Shrimp_Stu (11 Aug 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> Emerging problem seems to be bikes collecting around commuter's offices.



Would agree with that - I had to dock mine a good 10 minute walk from the office after both the Pall Mall and St James's Square docking stations were full.
Although I managed to rack up 25km on mine 5 separate journeys today....great fun riding a cumbersome, heavy, low geared bike....certainly puts my full carbon Orbea Onix too shame  .

Going to time trial tomorrows Tower Hill > Pall Mall route, I even managed to scalp a brompton and a mountain bike.....


----------



## hackbike 666 (11 Aug 2010)

LOGAN 5 said:


> He also wants to see cyclists killed and finds London taxi drivers civil!



Rows of cars are an eyesore.

*He added: "Britain had a very strong cycling culture through the start of the last century, but lost it from the Fifties, when cars filled our streets in greater numbers. That's starting to change and we can do it much faster if more people discover the convenience and joy of cycling through hire bikes. The London scheme could be a really important step in re-creating our lost cycling heritage."*


Lets reclaim* our* roads.


----------



## nasserblue (12 Aug 2010)

Just a note to say this seems to be a roaring success... Loads and loads of them being ridden around the London streets...


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Aug 2010)

Much more successful than even the optimists imagined, I think. 5000 journeys a day!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2010)

That's such good news to hear


----------



## gaz (12 Aug 2010)

over 22,000 bikes where moved around london in the past 24hours.


----------



## scouserinlondon (12 Aug 2010)

I did the ulitmate in smugness today. I took a boris bike from Waterloo to Borough market in order to buy Chorizo. I'm not northern any more.


----------



## Lizban (12 Aug 2010)

tmcd35 said:


> I spent the day in the City on Sunday while waiting for a concert to start. Visited the Science Museum, walked through Hyde Park, etc. I passed a number of cycle stations and a fair few people out on the Boris Bikes - especially in Hyde Park. I thought of hiring one myself. Checked the website on me mobile and apparently the 'Casual use' is 'coming soon'. Fat lot of good that is! I was only in the City for the day.
> 
> Not as if I was doing any forward planing and could have got a key ahead of time. And I've no idea when I'm in town next so getting an annual pass isn't going to work either.
> 
> If you ask me they've got this backwards. They should've got the casual use scheme up and running first and then arranged monthly/annual passes with discounts for regular commuters. Instead I spent the day walking and think I've pulled a muscle in my left calf has I tend not to walk so many miles in one day - oh hum!




Think they got it right - Not all the bikes are ready yet so by limiting the amount of people who can get teh bikes makes sure that the system has best chance of working. 

Annoying for you but on your next visit hopefully it will be ready to go.


----------



## Bromptonaut (12 Aug 2010)

How many stations are still to come? 

The printed map shows one at Southampton Buildings/Staple Inn but no sign of it on the ground!!


----------



## StuartG (12 Aug 2010)

One has to assume the system is broken.

See my other thread where someone managed to hire a bike on my account despite me having both tags in my possession. The fact the operators had no access to my account but promised to ring back within 24 hours but did not and if you Google a little you see they never seem to do ...

What is one to do? I can't even cancel ... but could be held to ransom for £600.

Still an unhappy bunny!


----------



## gaz (12 Aug 2010)

some stats released today


44,000 members signed up
14,000 journeys made on the busiest days
100,000 total journeys made.


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Aug 2010)

StuartG said:


> One has to assume the system is broken.


The IT system certainly has some problems, but then it is run by SERCO ...



> See my other thread where someone managed to hire a bike on my account


In reality, or just in your usage log? Many of us have had ghost journeys appear in our usage log and then disappear again. At first it looked like these might have been real journeys that somehow got posted to the wrong account, but in one of them I apparently cycled from Kings Cross to Kensington in two minutes, so they appear to be completely spurious.


----------



## StuartG (12 Aug 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> In reality, or just in your usage log? Many of us have had ghost journeys appear in our usage log and then disappear again. At first it looked like these might have been real journeys that somehow got posted to the wrong account, but in one of them I apparently cycled from Kings Cross to Kensington in two minutes, so they appear to be completely spurious.


So it is a common occurrence?


Who knows? But having both ghost hires and/or posting to the wrong account is a major fail in my book. Being unable to cope with humanoids on what is still a very restricted service (members only) is also a major fail.

Two major fails maketh a catastrophic fail in my book. The system is clearly not fit for purpose. Being unable to freeze/cancel account is really a no-no too. A responsible organisation would have suspended operation while the sorted. But, as you say, this is Serco. Presumably they may be avoiding penalties for failure at the council tax and user's expense?

Getting unhappier all the time ...


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Aug 2010)

StuartG said:


> a catastrophic fail in my book


Glitches, but hardly a catastrophe.

The service is up-and-running on time and within budget. It has already proven _massively _popular, way beyond what was ever envisaged (hence the customer service line not coping). Thousands of people a day are successfully and enjoyably getting from A to B on their Boris Bikes.


----------



## BentMikey (12 Aug 2010)

It's awesome, what a success story, despite the teething problems!!!

Apparently there's a big surge of bike movements from Zone 2 to 1 in the morning, and back out again in the evening, theorised that commuters can save much money by not having zone 1 on their tickets?


----------



## jonny jeez (12 Aug 2010)

I've been really busy in and around the square mile since Friday and can honestley say that I have seen more of these bikes than "usual" ones.

During the day, almost every bike I saw was a "Boris". I guess if I'd hung around during the commute time then i'd see more "personal" bikes, as always. But for daytime travel, these things dont seem to be beaten.

I do wonder if the front and rear lights are too weedy and (partly because of this) am interested to see how the whole scheme will fair in the winter months. 

But for now It seems like a massive uplift in the number of people cycling (all suited and booted)

Horrayyyy!!!


----------



## BentMikey (12 Aug 2010)

I think the lights are actually very visible, at least in the daytime. I'm sure they're much better at night.


----------



## zimzum42 (12 Aug 2010)

Had a go on one a few days ago - the pedals a re a bit slippy when wet, but it's not a big problem - I think the scheme is going to be amazing!


----------



## Stephenite (12 Aug 2010)

It makes me really happy this is working.

I want a go. I want a go.

Ok. There's been a few glitches. And there will, probably, be some thefts and vandalism in the future. But the service seems to be an runaway success.


----------



## hackbike 666 (13 Aug 2010)

How do we know it is a success story though?

I think there are problems....seems like the bikes go to one place and they have to move them round with car and trailer...Have seen this on my early morning commutes...Also some racks are almost empty at 4 in the morning...so where are the bikes?

Haven't really seen too many boris bikes from where I commute from - to.Disappointing...Mansion House seems to be the place I see them.


----------



## gaz (13 Aug 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> How do we know it is a success story though?
> 
> I think there are problems....seems like the bikes go to one place and they have to move them round with car and trailer...Have seen this on my early morning commutes...Also some racks are almost empty at 4 in the morning...so where are the bikes?
> 
> Haven't really seen too many boris bikes from where I commute from - to.Disappointing...Mansion House seems to be the place I see them.



That was always going to happen, as a vast majority of the people that have keys at the moment are commuters, so they will take one at the end of the day to either a rail way station / tube station or to where they live. TFL/SERCO stated this before hand and a fleet of electric vehicles that could move the bikes around was mentioned. This is also a reason why it isn't open to general use as well.


----------



## Bromptonaut (13 Aug 2010)

I'm finding it difficult to log into the website at certain times; just gives a fail message suggesting I try later. Thought at first I might have 'misremembered' my password but a request for a reminder got the same try later response. 

Got in this mornnig at the third attempt (wanted to check billing/use log in view of comments above). All OK.


----------



## hackbike 666 (13 Aug 2010)

I just wonder where all those bikes are when I see empty spaces at 4am in the morning.....Of course I hope it is a success and shouldn't be surprised it has had teething problems.

I haven't registered yet...due to trying to save cash and the fact loads of people seem to be having problems...Also the furthest east docking station I know is at Whitechapel.


----------



## zimzum42 (13 Aug 2010)

Confused by empty Boris racks at 4am????

Well relax, help is at hand.

There are more docking stations than bikes...


----------



## hackbike 666 (13 Aug 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Confused by empty Boris racks at 4am????
> 
> Well relax, help is at hand.
> 
> There are more docking stations than bikes...



Well they must all be gathered somewhere,unfortunately I keep having visions of someone in their house proudly with their boris bike


----------



## CopperBrompton (13 Aug 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> Well they must all be gathered somewhere


No, there are more docking slots than bikes, so that there is the flexibility to move bikes between docking stations to match usage patterns.


----------



## taxing (13 Aug 2010)

gaz said:


> That was always going to happen, as a vast majority of the people that have keys at the moment are commuters, so they will take one at the end of the day to either a rail way station / tube station or to where they live. TFL/SERCO stated this before hand and a fleet of electric vehicles that could move the bikes around was mentioned. This is also a reason why it isn't open to general use as well.



Why's that a reason for it not being open to general use? I'd have thought that general users might move the bikes back around after commuters had left them in the centre of London in the morning.


----------



## iendicott (13 Aug 2010)

Personally I think it is a great idea. There are a few cities near where I live that could beneift for example Cambridge and Peterborough which have had extensive money spent to improve cycling around the city. Peterborough has the Green Wheel for example.

I live and work near Peterborough and parking is at a premium, some places charge £12.50 a day which doesn't sound alot buy over 5 days you get the idea.

Peterborough is very flat so not a massive effort to get around, it would reduce traffic and get people fitter if it where to be adopted here.

My only concern which has been mentioned is vandilised cycles, but there is an element of this everwhere.


----------



## srw (13 Aug 2010)

The vandalism rate so far seems to be astoundingly low - I've only seen one bike with visible damage (a wonky saddle). General use is, I believe, expected in a few weeks. Since the general use technology is much more complex than the key technology (involving credit cards and number codes) it seems reasonable to have launched the keys first.Last night I went bowling with colleagues, played a video game, went on the dodgems then spent a couple of hours in the pub. I then wandered to a bike rack and rode back to the station. The ride was by far the most fun I had all night - the combination of low gears, heavy bike and mild inebriation was fun. The lights are useless for seeing where you're going, but that's not their function - you've got street lights for that. They're perfectly adequate for being seen, and the double rear light is a particularly good touch.


----------



## mr_cellophane (13 Aug 2010)

I am not reading through 11 pages to check if I am double posting, so my apologies if I am

Website showing capacity at docking stations


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Aug 2010)

I saw three at the same traffic lights in Farringdon yesterday


----------



## StuartG (13 Aug 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> I saw three at the same traffic lights in Farringdon yesterday


More importantly how many will make the Whitstable FNRttC? Or can only Colnagos apply


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Aug 2010)

StuartG said:


> More importantly how many will make the Whitstable FNRttC? Or can only Colnagos apply


you might just get one to Southend.....


----------



## martint235 (19 Aug 2010)

Wasn't sure where else to put this but there's a useful android app called Cycle Hire widget which will show your nearest bike racks with how many bikes there are and how many slots..


----------



## Bromptonaut (19 Aug 2010)

mr_cellophane said:


> I am not reading through 11 pages to check if I am double posting, so my apologies if I am
> 
> Website showing capacity at docking stations




Quite interesting to use that and note how the position has changed since I checked physically an hour ago. Carey Street & Portugal St were both full at 10:00, now both have significant capacity. Wonder whether the bikes have been hired or if they've been lifted by TfL and taken to other places - the docking station at Drummond Street was empty ay 09:35 but now has bikes. Bream's Buildings has been flkl for some time. 

The one space shown at Holborn circus may be the faulty one I tried to use before eventually dropping the bike in Hatton Garden.


----------



## Bromptonaut (19 Aug 2010)

Sorry if this has already been mentioned but there is a glitch in the billing system. I am a member and hold 2 keys but at the moment I'm paying daily if/when I need a bike.

I had a problem this morning where the docking station would not release a bike for me. Wait for call centre was reasonably brief and I was told that, notwithstanding having an auto renew, I had no hire period open. Operative opened one for me, I then re-inserted key and rode away.

Logged in to the site and noticed I'd been charged £2 for this acess period (and for the first outing last week). 

Call centre tell me if you have more than one key and open a daily accessyou will be charged £1 *for each key.* This is a system problem being looked into and I had no trouble persuading the guy to authorise a refund but others with multiple keys may want to check their billing history carefully.


----------



## StuartG (19 Aug 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> Call centre tell me if you have more than one key and open a daily accessyou will be charged £1 *for each key.* This is a system problem being looked into ...




Now saying this is part of the design. Certainly didn't appear to be that way in the original sign up spec. This was in the email being sent to all daily/weekly members last night:

_I've noticed that when you signed up for Membership you opted to purchase more than one key and so I’m taking this opportunity to remind you of how your "multiple key account" works.

As soon as you use the first key to undock a cycle, your access period (whether 24 hours, 7 days or one year) starts, not just for this key, but for all of your keys. Likewise, if you selected the auto-renew option when activating your keys, once any one of your keys triggers a new access period, all your keys will be charged the same access fee and not just the one used.

If, instead, you would prefer your keys to operate independently of one another, please call the Contact Centre on 0845 026 3630 as they will be pleased to discuss membership options with you which best suit your needs. _


----------



## Bromptonaut (19 Aug 2010)

StuartG said:


> Now saying this is part of the design. Certainly didn't appear to be that way in the original sign up spec. This was in the email being sent to all daily/weekly members last night:
> 
> _I've noticed that when you signed up for Membership you opted to purchase more than one key and so I’m taking this opportunity to remind you of how your "multiple key account" works.
> 
> ...




I've not got that email yet - suspect it is on my home account. However I've had a further conversation with a supervisor who confirms that 'charge per key' is the policy, though he cannot point out which of the T&C's makes this clear (and I cannot find it inthe version currently on the website). Although the website now explains this in the charging section it's by no means clear elsewhere and I strongly suspect the site has been updated since this morning. 

If you prefer your keys to work independantly the only option is to run multiple accounts either in your own name or together with an adult spouse/partner. 

I'm sure multiple keys were originally promoted as a way to keep family access simple. Is anybody prepred to take this to the media?


----------



## StuartG (19 Aug 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> I'm sure multiple keys were originally promoted as a way to keep family access simple. Is anybody prepred to take this to the media?


Surely the LCC should lobby this one. If they won't I'll form a LCHC tomorrow as this won't be the only issue.


----------



## StuartG (19 Aug 2010)

Errm - just phone LCC:

"No - we don't deal/liaise with TfL over the bike scheme ... yes we have one guy who liaises with TfL over cycle lanes but he is on annual leave ... its a bit new so we haven't planned ... yes we do know there are problems ... no one represents the cyclist"

Chocolate teapots came to mind. I mean this must be the biggest planned initiative in London Cycling since ... ever? 

I feel a vacuum that needs be filled pronto. Anyone with me?


----------



## moralcrusader (19 Aug 2010)

martint235 said:


> Wasn't sure where else to put this but there's a useful android app called Cycle Hire widget which will show your nearest bike racks with how many bikes there are and how many slots..



Now that is very clever - my usual bike rack was empty this morning so it was useful to be told where to go.


----------



## Bromptonaut (19 Aug 2010)

StuartG said:


> Errm - just phone LCC:
> 
> "No - we don't deal/liaise with TfL over the bike scheme ... yes we have one guy who liaises with TfL over cycle lanes but he is on annual leave ... its a bit new so we haven't planned ... yes we do know there are problems ... no one represents the cyclist"
> 
> ...




I wondered if the Standard would be interested; they've followed the bike hire scheme quite closely. Might forward the email and the T&C's to their transport correspondent and see if he bites.


----------



## StuartG (19 Aug 2010)

Trying to call TfL over the issue is difficult. Once again having held on a long time I got diverted to the 'overflow centre' who can do nothing but register a complaint and promise a call back in 24 hours which even they admit is "not happening" and that the method of charging has changed without notice (which can doubles/triple the cost of hire to multiple keyholders).

I am a great fan of the idea and really, really want it to succeed - but there seems to be something very astray at the management level (SERCO?).

So who is going to represent the cyclist in all this? Not LCC. Shall we form an informal campaign now to understand and even maybe help with the problems. If LCC want to takeover later that's fine by me but I'm guessing nothing will happen before the new CEO gets his cleats under the table ...

Oh and another gripe. TfL appear to have defied Ofcom in using 0845 numbers with their rip-off charging rather than the 030 landline charged numbers reserved for "Government, Councils, public services and non-profit organisations".

Ring 020 8216 6666 instead of 0845 026 3630 (thanks saynoto0870.com)


----------



## Jezston (19 Aug 2010)

Err, correct me if I'm wrong but I thought 0845 was local rate, and 030 is free?


----------



## StuartG (19 Aug 2010)

Jezston said:


> Err, correct me if I'm wrong but I thought 0845 was local rate, and 030 is free?


Nope. You are getting old. In the days of local and national calls 0845 and 0870 were introduced as non-geographic equivalents at the same tariffs by BT. 

However with the falling cost of landline calls local & national geographics were merged at the lower rate. 0870 was left as a premium rate number. Worse still mobile operators exclude both from 'bundled' minutes and as prices eroded on bundled national/mobile calls both 0845 &0870 were left as premium numbers. Back in BT land they had to compete too. 0845 drifted away from national rate and is, on many tariffs, much more expensive to call than geographic numbers.

Cometh Ofcom and 030 numbers. These are non-geographic and MUST be charged at the geographic rate. Hence they are much cheaper or free in bundles than the 0845 number. Simples.

Now get me started on 0800


----------



## Bromptonaut (20 Aug 2010)

Another little oddity. 

The paper map shows a number of docking stations which are not actually present (yet) on the ground. The two that affect me are in Southampton PLace (Holborn) and Petty France. Are these 'to come' or have they been stmied by local planners?


----------



## gaz (20 Aug 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> Another little oddity.
> 
> The paper map shows a number of docking stations which are not actually present (yet) on the ground. The two that affect me are in Southampton PLace (Holborn) and Petty France. Are these 'to come' or have they been stmied by local planners?


I think to come. They have been issues getting some of the cabling required.


----------



## CharlieB (20 Aug 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> Another little oddity.
> 
> The paper map shows a number of docking stations which are not actually present (yet) on the ground. The two that affect me are in Southampton PLace (Holborn) and Petty France. Are these 'to come' or have they been stmied by local planners?


Yes, I've noticed a few of those. Supposed to be one in Romilly Street and another nearby on the map that don't exist as yet. I spent ten minutes yesterday trying to find somewhere to park, when Soho Square was full, then went over the free ½hr.


----------



## srw (20 Aug 2010)

mr_cellophane said:


> Website showing capacity at docking stations



Hats off to whoever produced that - it's a work of genius. I hope the planners at TFL take note - at the time of writing there is a large shortage of bikes in the central zone and a large shortage of spaces in the outside zones.

Incidentally, the journey software does seem to be a bit flaky. The journey I made on Wednesday morning doesn't seem to exist on my account...


----------



## gaz (20 Aug 2010)

StuartG said:


> Trying to call TfL over the issue is difficult. Once again having held on a long time I got diverted to the 'overflow centre' who can do nothing but register a complaint and promise a call back in 24 hours which even they admit is "not happening" and that the method of charging has changed without notice (which can doubles/triple the cost of hire to multiple keyholders).
> 
> I am a great fan of the idea and really, really want it to succeed - but there seems to be something very astray at the management level (SERCO?).
> 
> ...




I might have a few contacts at TFL i could use to get someone to look into this. Or at least give me some contact details of who to get in touch with about it.


----------



## Bromptonaut (27 Aug 2010)

Further clarification on the multiple keys issue. Membership with 4 keys and annual access is £180 plus the key issue fee. Not at all clear from the T&C's where term 6.1 reads: -

1. As a Member or Casual User, you may permit up to 3 persons to use a Cycle during the Access Period provided that such persons are: 

a. aged 14 years or over; and 

b. authorised by you to use Barclays Cycle Hire,
(each person being an "*Additional User*"). 




I supose £45 for annual access and daily keys for the rest of the family is still a bargain but not what the initial blurb suggests.


----------



## CopperBrompton (27 Aug 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> Further clarification on the multiple keys issue. Membership with 4 keys and annual access is £180 plus the key issue fee.


Nope, it's £45 plus £3 per key, so membership with four keys costs £57.


----------



## Bromptonaut (27 Aug 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Nope, it's £45 plus £3 per key, so membership with four keys costs £57.



That was my reading of the blurb. Were you successful in joining on that basis and if so when? 

As outlined in mine and other posts above TfL have got in knots over memebers with multiple keys. 

If you try and join now annual 4 keys the website quotes £192. I didn't actualy pay as I was just testing!!


----------



## CopperBrompton (27 Aug 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> That was my reading of the blurb. Were you successful in joining on that basis and if so when?


I paid £51 for annual membership with two keys, taken out within a couple of days of the launch.



> As outlined in mine and other posts above TfL have got in knots over memebers with multiple keys.


Yes, there has been a lot of confusion, now clarified, and certainly multiple keys only make sense either for annual membership with <30-min journeys, or where both/all keys will always be used together.


----------



## Bromptonaut (27 Aug 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> I paid £51 for annual membership with two keys, taken out within a couple of days of the launch.
> 
> 
> Yes, there has been a lot of confusion, now clarified, and certainly multiple keys only make sense either for annual membership with <30-min journeys, or where both/all keys will always be used together.



Have you actually used both keys - I'd not put it past them to charge the second access fee on first use of the key.


----------



## CopperBrompton (27 Aug 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> Have you actually used both keys - I'd not put it past them to charge the second access fee on first use of the key.


Yes, all free journeys and all fine (well, the usual launch glitches of spurious billing that appeared for a few days then disappeared again).


----------



## Bromptonaut (27 Aug 2010)

Well I complained to TfL and got a commendably prompt reply: 

Dear Mr. Mclaughlin, 



 Thank you for your enquiry. We apologize for the issues you have been encountering recently. We are working towards improving our service for all our users and your feedback is very valuable. I will explain how it works. The scheme is setup to keep the access period parallel across all keys on one account. This means that any access period purchased on the account will be multiplied by the amount of keys you have purchased. Subsequently, when an access period is triggered with one key, all keys on the account will begin and end at the same time. For further information please do not hesitate to email or call our contact centre. Thank you for your interest in the scheme.

My name is not McLaughlin so clearly a cut and paste job!!


----------



## CopperBrompton (27 Aug 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> Well I complained to TfL and got a commendably prompt reply


Which is correct, but doesn't address the problem you presumably asked about the incorrect quote for a single account with multiple keys!


----------



## Bromptonaut (27 Aug 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Which is correct, but doesn't address the problem you presumably asked about the incorrect quote for a single account with multiple keys!



True, but the quote I was given is consistent with the response ie the price of the access period (annual) multiplied by the number of keys. Your example is useful in that it proves they've already behaved inconsistently.


----------



## CopperBrompton (27 Aug 2010)

There seems to be a mixing-up of two things here. If you have multiple keys, then using any one of them activates all. So if you have, for example, a 1-day access, and 4 keys, then using 1 key on Monday will activate one day's usage for all 4 keys. But the account fee is £45 plus £3 per key.


----------



## Bromptonaut (27 Aug 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> There seems to be a mixing-up of two things here. If you have multiple keys, then using any one of them activates all. So if you have, for example, a 1-day access, and 4 keys, then using 1 key on Monday will activate one day's usage for all 4 keys. But the account fee is £45 plus £3 per key.



Ben, 

It may well be that TfL have moved the goalposts but if you join now annual access with 4 keys is being priced at £192. Try registering again, you need different personal details (Mrs Lovejoy?) but there's no need to proceed to payment. If you can attach to a message on this site or PM me a suitably redacted screen dump showing 'early adopters' got annual access for £45+£3 per key that would help hugely in, at the least, embarrassing TfL, Barclays and Boris.


----------



## CopperBrompton (27 Aug 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> It may well be that TfL have moved the goalposts


Have a wander over to http://www.borisbikes.co.uk/ - there are lots of annual members there with multiple keys, and also some people with scheme contacts, so that's probably the best place to figure out what's going on.


----------



## Bromptonaut (27 Aug 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Have a wander over to http://www.borisbikes.co.uk/ - there are lots of annual members there with multiple keys, and also some people with scheme contacts, so that's probably the best place to figure out what's going on.



I'm on there as well as here. I think I know what's going on ( a beauracratic cock up) and if you try re-registering, just to see, you will as well. 

Unless you're trolling of course.


----------



## CopperBrompton (27 Aug 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> I'm on there as well as here. I think I know what's going on ( a beauracratic cock up) and if you try re-registering, just to see, you will as well.


I'll take your word for it.



> Unless you're trolling of course.


:?::?::?:


----------



## Bromptonaut (31 Aug 2010)

Are some docks being treated as priority? Holborn Circus (by Boots) now seems to have almost permanent availability. At around 13:00 today there were two guys in a hire branded (electric?) van plus two hefty tail lift trucks uplifting well over 20 bikes already off the station and picking up more as they arrived. By the time they finished only the eastmost bank of docks was occupied. The other two with about 24 spaces between them were empty - but new arrivals were still filling one every two minutes. 

On a sunny day like this there is an added demand from lunch break 'bimblers'. Had a really good ride round Hatton Garden and the side roads north of the Clerkenwell Rd/Theobolds Rd. Even spaces free at Bream's Buildings by the time I got back!!


----------



## hackbike 666 (31 Aug 2010)

This is great with these riders and not quite the nightmare I predicted....


----------



## Bromptonaut (2 Sep 2010)

Tonight's London Standard is reporting that casual hire will not be available until the end of the year.


----------



## CopperBrompton (4 Sep 2010)

Which makes sense, I think. TfL is doing a huge amount of learning at the moment about tidal flows, which docks need to be emptied/replenished when, as well as sorting the various IT glitches. Those who've signed-up for membership are by definition the keener types who are probably a bit more understanding of the learning-curve than the great unwashed might be.


----------



## Tynan (15 Sep 2010)

rode one today from the nearest site to Liverpool Street to Borough High Street

all rather jolly other than the gearing is absurd, I was in the lowest gear for everything with a top speed of about 12mph, it means changing my usual riding style because it was so slow, no accleration as there was nothing to push against, and the handlebars seemed very wild in the turn, relative to drops I suppose

and my legs have forgotten what to do with flat pedals after clipless, but the concept is clearly excellent, I like it a lot other than the gearing


----------



## gaz (15 Sep 2010)

Bromptonaut said:


> I'm on there as well as here. I think I know what's going on ( a beauracratic cock up) and if you try re-registering, just to see, you will as well.
> 
> Unless you're trolling of course.



are you talking about the boris bikes forum?

I suspect something is going on there, as i saw two people i know from TFL asking for him to contact them on twitter.
It's a shame the forum software he uses sucks balls.


----------



## CopperBrompton (16 Sep 2010)

Tynan said:


> all rather jolly other than the gearing is absurd


It is for a regular cyclist, but we have to remember the idea of these bikes is to get non-cyclists onto bikes - people who probably last rode a bike when they were a kid, 20 years ago. Regular cyclists will set off in 2nd and then ride everywhere in 3rd, but I know some users who fall into the above category who use 1st for things like Rosebery Avenue.


----------



## gaz (16 Sep 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> It is for a regular cyclist, but we have to remember the idea of these bikes is to get non-cyclists onto bikes - people who probably last rode a bike when they were a kid, 20 years ago. Regular cyclists will set off in 2nd and then ride everywhere in 3rd, but I know some users who fall into the above category who use 1st for things like Rosebery Avenue.




I think the gear for 3rd is too long. It's always a struggle to keep it going and 2nd is just spinny.


----------



## Shrimp_Stu (22 Sep 2010)

Spotted at Charles II Street this morning (and also on my way home at 1800) - the first Boris Bike Racer.....I was tempted to dock my bike and take this one out...........


----------



## Origamist (23 Sep 2010)

Mayoral Questions September:



> Question No: 2895 / 2010
> 
> Caroline Pidgeon
> 
> ...


----------



## Theseus (23 Sep 2010)

So, from 30/7 to 7/9 only 15 bikes have gone missing, and even then they may have appeared later. Not bad at all


----------



## Origamist (23 Sep 2010)

Mayoral Questions September



> Cycle Hire at mainline train stations (1)
> 
> Question No: 2769 / 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## Origamist (23 Sep 2010)

Mayoral Questions September:



> Question No: 2908 / 2010
> 
> Caroline Pidgeon
> 
> ...


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2010)

we had a couple of days in london on the 8 & 9 th this month loads in use looks like a good idea to me


----------



## sheddy (29 Sep 2010)

Some alternative Barclays slogans here - http://www.thursdaynightideas.com/page6.htm !


----------



## Tynan (29 Sep 2010)

I've read that the third gear is too low, I can only imagine that I had two odd bikes because on both I found third to be something I'd pull away in, second maybe for starting on a hill, first almost hurt me it was so invisible, what are the three gear ratios?

I se a lot of people in suits etc trying to get them to go faster and looking disgruntled, with three gears I think they could have managed a better selection, what on earth is first for?


----------



## BenM (30 Sep 2010)

> what on earth is first for?


People who don't usually ride a bike? 

B.


----------



## gaz (30 Sep 2010)

I never use third  mainly because I use them whilst in my suit and I don't want to be a sweaty bastard when I get to my destination


----------



## Bromptonaut (30 Sep 2010)

Tynan said:


> I've read that the third gear is too low, I can only imagine that I had two odd bikes because on both I found third to be something I'd pull away in, second maybe for starting on a hill, first almost hurt me it was so invisible, what are the three gear ratios?




According to current CTC 'Cycle' ratios are 38*23. The Shimano hub gives approx gearings of 32, 43 & 57 inches.


----------



## gaz (28 Oct 2010)

Two Things...
A great video about Boris's trip to work

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekjIUR3n1C0[/media]



Any a post a wrote about the success of the cycle hire scheme so far.. http://croydoncyclist.wordpress.com/2010/10/28/the-success-of-the-barclays-cycle-hire/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Oct 2010)

I only use them once or twice a week when work takes me to London for meetings. So I ride in office clothes with, at this time of year, a scarf, hat and gloves. If you are riding copenhagen stylee and dress for the destination not the journey the gearing is fine imo though I accept 1st is on the low side. Chillax, sit up and enjoy the ride and smile. I agree with Tynan's comments re pedals and steering but it all gets easier to use if you take it easy.


----------



## alexandermadgwick (31 Oct 2010)

I ride by the see, be seen and don't let anything try to overtake you close philosophy. This of course means needing little bursts of power in traffic but never really getting going. I found gears 2 and 3 to be perfect for that sort or riding. 3 is way too low for getting up any sort of speed and plain embarrassing on downhills. I was overtaken by a guy in a suit riding a Brompton which is of course far more long legged but, I would suggest, designed with similar journeys in mind.

A


----------



## CopperBrompton (1 Nov 2010)

alexandermadgwick said:


> riding a Brompton which is of course far more long legged but, I would suggest, designed with similar journeys in mind.


Similar journeys but different riders.

Bromptons are designed for people who will be riding them every day, and will thus have at least a basic level of cycling fitness. Boris Bikes are heavy things designed to be rideable by absolutely anyone, including (as has proven the case) people who last got onto a bike 20 years ago.

Sure, the BB gearing is a bit limiting for regular cyclists, but we're not the primary market for 'em.


----------

